# What is your fave nude lipstick or lipglass?



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

Share all your fave nude lipstick and lipglass colors in this thread!

  	Mine are

  	Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
  	Hue lipstick
  	The Faerie Glen lipstick (from this year's holiday collection)

  	and none MAC

  	Smokey Look l/g
  	Frosted Beige l/g
  	Sweet Heart l/g

  	all by NYX


----------



## Hilde (Nov 5, 2010)

If you define nude as something that looks close to my lip color it's hug me, totally. Modesty also, it is very similar but slightly more brown. Viva glam V also, but I haven't used it as much.

  	If it's something that has  sort of a concealer effect i.e lighter than my lips i'd guess it was myth but I can't wear it alone so I'm still looking for the perfect nude of that type. I may want to try blankety.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, I love Viva Glam V for every day as well!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 5, 2010)

Yay, thanks Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Lipstick:
  	MAC Blankety*
  	Chanel Mythic Rouge Allure
  	MAC Creme D'Nude
  	MAC The Faerie Glen

  	Lipgloss:
  	MAC Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass*
  	MAC Phiff! Dazzleglass
  	Chanel Seashell Glossimer

  	Blankety and Boy Bait are my absolute favorites!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 5, 2010)

Viva Glam V lipstick and gloss...love them!!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm getting some great ideas from this thread! So far, the only HG nude I have found is The Faerie Glen from TT. I will be trying Creme d' Nude next and Boy Bait CSG!


----------



## katred (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not such a fan of the nude lip gloss- perhaps because my lips are a little darker and lighter nude glosses just tend to look invisible on me. Cha Cha is nice, in that it's close to my colour, but with a sparkle.

  	Nude lipsticks are another matter. As long as they have coverage, I love 'em. Here are a few favourites:

  	Viva Glam V (all-time favourite nude lip colour- just pink enough and just pale enough; looks gorgeous with  a smoky purple eye)
  	Blankety (great colour for doing 60s-type looks with the really opaque nude lip)
  	The Faerie Glen (I'm already in love with it- makes my lips look luscious)


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 5, 2010)

Lipstick : Innocence, Beware (MAC's VV Collection)
  	Gloss : Boy Bait cremesheen

  	(side note: I'm dying to do an NYX haul! Ahh just the mere mention of it makes me want to run to the drugstore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## singer82 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have yet to find my perfect nude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have Creme d' Nude and I love it, but its not quite my perfect nude. If my lips are peeling or dry it looks horrible. So condition your lips before wearing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








laylalovesmac said:


> I'm getting some great ideas from this thread! So far, the only HG nude I have found is The Faerie Glen from TT. I will be trying Creme d' Nude next and Boy Bait CSG!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2010)

GlammySammy said:


> Lipstick : Innocence, Beware (MAC's VV Collection)
> Gloss : Boy Bait cremesheen
> 
> (side note: I'm dying to do an NYX haul! Ahh just the mere mention of it makes me want to run to the drugstore
> ...


 
	Yes, Innocence Beware is awesome as well!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

lipstick-
  	hue, myth, peachstock

  	gloss-
  	boy bait, cha cha


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure that I've found my favorite nude lipstick, but for gloss:

  	Boy Bait cremesheen glass
  	Partial To Pink cremesheen glass

  	on me, these two colours are nearly identical. I love them both!


----------



## pippa! (Nov 6, 2010)

mac innocence, beware! and the faerie glen are the only nude shades i've ever managed to pull off - love them both! still working on a HG nude lipgloss though.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 6, 2010)

Creme D'Nude cremesheen l/s

  	Hug Me l/s

  	Florabundance l/g

  	Syrup l/s - not strictly a nude colour, more natural lip colour

  	YSL Nude Beige Rouge Volupe l/s


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm with most of you here! I love:

  	MAC l/s

  	Viva Glam V
  	Innocence, Beware!
  	The Faerie Glen
  	Mellow Mood
  	Brave New Bronze

  	I am sorely lacking in the glosses so these aren't true nudes on me, but I do love

  	Bare Necessity Dazzleglass
  	Devilishly Stylish l/g
  	Viva Glam V

  	I find if I want a "nude" lip, I still love a little sparkle, so I tend to go with a clear, sparkly gloss like BE Buxom Lips in Dominique

  	I also like the MAC Lip Tints because they're so sheer and emollient


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2010)

MAC Hug Me and Boy Bait Creamesheen Glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're my most used lip products.


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2010)

Until now, the closest to a nude that I've found that works on me is Syrup.  Most others look way too pale on me, despite me being pale skinned anyway.  Now I have The Faerie Glen, I think I may have found my perfect nude colour - I love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

nude rose lipstick is also awesome! but alot like hue


----------



## minnie_moo (Nov 6, 2010)

My favourite nudes are:
  	-Hue
  	-Blankety
  	-Innocence, Beware!

  	I want to grab TFG too as everyone seems to love it


----------



## isabela19 (Nov 6, 2010)

I love blankety and boy bait!!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Nov 6, 2010)

i love hug me, half 'n' half, deelight cremesheen glass, and bare slimshine.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Nov 6, 2010)

oh and blankety!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 6, 2010)

Lipstick:
  	Patisserie
  	Marquise'D (LE)
  	Plink! (DC'd)
  	Viva Glam V

  	Lipglass:
  	Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
  	Devilishly Stylish l/g (LE)
  	Viva Glam V
  	Feeling Dreamy l/g (LE)

  	Non-MAC:
  	Smokey Look Mega Shine Lipgloss (NYX)
  	Sweetheart Mega Shine Lipgloss (NYX)
  	Perfect Mega Shine Lipgloss (NYX)<--Most used!

  	I have Peachstock, Fleshpot and The Faerie Glen lipsticks to try.


----------



## geeko (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine:

  	On Myself:

  	MAC hug me lipstick
  	MAC half n half lipstick (this is one nude lippie that doesn't wash me out)
  	MAC high tea lipstick


  	Lipglosses
  	MAC boybait cremesheen glass
  	MAC fashion whim cremesheen glass
  	MAC on the scene cremesheen glass
  	MAC 3N lipglass

  	On others:
  	MAC Viva glam V lipstick and lipglass (this works for almost every skintone)


----------



## aibreanx (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm really pale with pigmented lips and I find really nude colours look horrendous. I love Hug Me (HG) Midimauve and Viva Glam V (the lipstick and the gloss)


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 9, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE boy bait. In fact, I am wearing it now with Cork liner.  LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have used and still do use, Spite -- it looks yucky brown in the tube but on lips, it looks amazing -- for me, a totally nude beigey colour.


----------



## Chester (Nov 16, 2010)

Mine:

  	Viva Glam V l/s
  	Spree l/g (from Fabulous Felines)
  	Spirited l/g (quite close to Spree imo)



  	Non-MAC and more of a MLBB than nude:

  	Benefit Good-to-Go


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 17, 2010)

I love Good-to-Go as well!!  Apparently, it's one of the colours the MUs used on Kristen Stewart for Twilight... and love or hate the movies/books, you've gotta admit that she looked pretty flawless! 



Chester said:


> Mine:
> 
> Viva Glam V l/s
> Spree l/g (from Fabulous Felines)
> ...


----------



## Senoj (Nov 17, 2010)

Mac Revealing Lip glass


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 19, 2010)

Bare Slimshine is my hg, but The Faerie Glen is nearly identical so that works too


----------



## p3chiu (Dec 1, 2010)

MAC Fanfare or Viva Glam II


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2010)

Creme D'Nude is my perfect nude. I really don't need anything else!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 13, 2010)

viva glam V l/s and l/g!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2010)

My fave's are:

  	- Blankety l/s: I've been through 2 Blankety's, absolute go-to nude lipstick!
  	- Myth l/s: for smokier eye looks
  	- Honeylove l/s: to wear when I'm tanner in the summer
  	- Flamour for All l/g - sadly LE but perfectly goes with all the above
  	- Underage l/g <3 <3

  	My skintone is in my signature


----------



## Susanne (Dec 14, 2010)

I have to try Blankety!


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

Underage l/g.  It's more pinky-nude, but I'll accept it haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 22, 2010)

Now i'm thinking about nude glosses, the closest to nude i have is Love Nectar lustreglass. It's a really lovely colour, but not really nude. I might have to try Boy Bait at some point and it sounds like Blankety has lots of fans!
  	Nude lipsticks that i have and like are Viva Glam V, Creme d'Nude and Innocence, Beware!


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Dec 23, 2010)

I am superrrrrrrrrrrrrr pale. So I use myth but it looks odd on me alone, so I always top it with a bright pink or coral gloss to slightly tint my lips


----------



## geeko (Dec 26, 2010)

My new found favourite: Shy girl cremesheen lipstick!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Dec 27, 2010)

I have so little pigmentation in my lips, that most of the true nudes look brown on me  So I use pale pinks. my favorite lipstick is Aloof! it's a perfect pale lip for me (with no liner). I usually throw an very light iridescent gloss on the top of it. Right now, nars Luxor gloss is it the purse.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Brave New Bronze and Creme D'Nude...For a slight tint, I use Entwined...


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2010)

High Tea l/s is my fave, but it was limited and I barley have any left *sniff*


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

So I finally got my hands on this colour and I was so dissapointed I don't understand why everyone is loving this colour so much.  What's wrong with me?


----------



## iluvmac (May 13, 2011)

Mac's Faux, Freckletone, Honeylove, Modesty.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 24, 2011)

Modesty is the only nude-y colour I've managed to make work on me. I'm pale with a yellow/olive tone, and most nudes just make me look horrible.


----------



## geeko (May 24, 2011)

I think nude shades are pretty subjective. What looks nice on one may not look nice on another.

  	An example is modesty lipstick. I saw it very nice on my friend, so I b2med for it. But when I wore it, It looked much darker than how it looked like on her. And she didn't wear other stuff. But a admittedly, she's darker than me. So I suppose skintones and pigmentation of the lips makes a huge difference on how the lip sticks appear on individuals.

  	But to compile a list of my favourite natural / nude shade which i can wear without other make up. They would have to be

  	1. Shy girl
  	2. Bare again sheen supreme
  	3. Boy Bait creme sheen glass ( I know this is not a lipstick, but this is the best ever nude gloss that MAC has made in terms of texture and color, well at least for me. I m a huge fan of Boy bait)
  	4. High tea lipstick
  	5. Honeylove

  	For info, I am a MAC nc20 if anyone is wondering. I would have to try cherish lipstick one day too. Heard lots of raves about that lipstick as well.

  	I do have blankety, creme d nude and hue as well, but without make up, these 3 lippies make me look washed out althout they are nice colors when paired up with full make up.


----------



## geeko (May 24, 2011)

hmmm...I posted...but my post isn't showing. What's the problem?


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 24, 2011)

The Faerie Glen is the prettiest nude I've tried so far. I'm eyeing Peachstock at the moment, but I'm waiting to justify the longer trip to the Pro store.


----------



## nailgirlxoxo (Jul 11, 2011)

hue, creme de nude, innocence beware- they all look the same LOL
  	blankety is OK on me, but  a tich darker than I like.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 13, 2011)

Mac Creme Cerise lipstick
  	Mac Entice lipglass


----------



## ahhhttack (Jul 13, 2011)

Chanel Mythic l/s
  	MAC C-Thru lipglass and Boy Bait cremesheen glass

  	I like that they let a bit of my natural lip color show through so it doesn't look too 'concealer lips'


----------



## geeko (Jul 15, 2011)

To add on another favourite one: MAC freckletone lipstick. I prefer peachy nudes than pinky nudes on myself


----------



## emmaluvsmakeup (Aug 11, 2011)

I currently have Viva Glam V lipstick and Florabundance Lipglass in my shopping basket, but I thought I would see what you ladies thought first! I naturally have quite pigmented lips so I don't think a shade like Myth woulf suit me too well. I was also looking at Shy Girl and Creme Cup, but I'm not sure if they would be too pale :/ Any suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Aug 13, 2011)

Growing Trend is such a simple pretty colour!


----------



## ROlean (Aug 14, 2011)

Chai lip glass is awesome.  I love the texture, and the color doesn't wash me out like most all other nudes do.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hug me


----------



## liba (Aug 17, 2011)

NC15 with red-pigmented lips:

  	Call My Bluff l/s (for a standard finish - from In The Groove)
  	Pet Me Please l/s (for a frost l/s - from Fabulous Felines)

  	You've Got It Cremesheen Glass (also from In The Groove) - by far my favorite nude gloss....I have multiple backups of this one.

  	Pet Me Please with Spree Lipglass (also from FF) is another nude lip that is just pure sexy on my coloring.

  	I did use Wildly Lush Plushglass for quite a long time too, but I'm movin' on!


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

Revealing lipglass and VGV are my all time fave nudes.


----------



## emmaluvsmakeup (Aug 30, 2011)

I got viva glam v, I like it but I don't love it!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2011)

Atm my favourite is Viva Glam Gaga II :eyelove: I have one back up atm but I might need to buy a second one.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 4, 2011)

Liba you have made me itch for Call My Bluff and You've Got It! I think I need them.

  	But now my favourite nude lipstick is Innocence,Beware! and gloss Devilishly Stylish.


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

mac viva glam gaga


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 5, 2011)

MAC Mattene Lipstick in Naked Bliss is totally perfect for me. I wasn't even looking for my perfect nude, but once I put it on, it was like a light bulb came on.


----------



## noniek (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't into nude lipstick so I only have 1 , MAC Creme D'Nude


----------



## AtX_MaMa83 (Oct 12, 2011)

Painted on Lipglass that came out with Aristocrat's collection I believe )


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not much of a nud-ist fan or a fan of lipstick but I really like Marquise D from the Wonder Woman collection.


----------



## nightingails (Oct 21, 2011)

Creme d'Nude at the moment.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

Most of my lippies are nudes, but here are my all time faves:

  	Lipsticks:

  	1.  BLANKETY!  This is my ABSOLUTE FAVE.
  	2.  Viva Glam II
  	3.  Viva Glam Gaga II
  	4.  Innocence, Beware
  	5.  Honeylove

  	Lipglasses:

  	1.  Boy Bait
  	2.  Glamour for all
  	3.  Gaga II
  	4.  You've Got It
  	5.  Bare Necessity Ties with Sugarrimmed


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

nychick1384 said:


> MAC Mattene Lipstick in Naked Bliss is totally perfect for me. I wasn't even looking for my perfect nude, but once I put it on, it was like a light bulb came on.



 	I literally just bought this today and can't wait to try it!


----------



## arvika (Dec 18, 2011)

Wildly Lush plushglass


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm just now getting into the nude look.

  	Lately i have been rocking MAC's Freckletone on the daily!...i use a pink lipgloss over it tho to make it pop on me.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh HOORAY!!!! I had lost my Fleshpot lipstick and just found it!!! It goes on my list of faves.


----------



## singer82 (Dec 31, 2011)

Restrict from Gareth Pugh. And Creme D Nude


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

restrict from gp and hue is still one of my fave nudie lipsticks


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Jan 12, 2012)

My favorite nude combination is Blankety lipstick and Boy Bait cremesheen glass over Subculture lip pencil.

  	It's nude, but not so nude that I look like the undead, which I frequently do with "nudes" because I'm so pale all year round :/


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 18, 2012)

I like Wildly Lush plush glass over Blankety, Creme D'Nude or Siss.
  	Lust lipgloss pairs well with other nudes.
  	Moth to Flame Dazzleglass is great to combo with nudes as well.

  	Other nude faves are

  	Yash, Call My Bluff, To Pamper, Fleshpot, Hue and Naked Bliss


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jan 21, 2012)

Viva Glam GaGa 2 (both the lipstick and gloss)
  	and of course Honey Love (kind of dark for me for it to blend in, but it is great)

  	No other nude lipstick searching is ever needed. =)


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

mac nude rose


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

I love Blankety and Honey Love


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

viva glam gaga 2


----------



## busybee (Jun 24, 2013)

MAC Touch


----------



## NL5671 (Jun 24, 2013)

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## jetese (Jun 28, 2013)

mac freckletone and clear smashbox gloss


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

I love a perfect day lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2013)

For me it is all about Mac Taupe. But for a more natural I use Revlon Rose and Shine, if anyone knows a mac dupe please let me know.


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite nude gloss is c-thru & emancipation!!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 30, 2013)

Gloss: Boy Bait cremesheen glass. I remember when it was first released and It was LE, I bought five of them in a panic that my HG nude gloss would be dc'ed!  Lipsticks: I love love love YSL Rouge Volupte #4 Sweet Honey, MAC Creme Cerise and MAC Brave New Bronze.


----------



## diamonddiva (Jun 30, 2013)

Peachstock, Freckletone, Half N' Half and Siss are my favorite nude lipsticks.


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 3, 2013)

Freckletone lipstick is my perfect nude and I love Cthru lipglass


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love MACs viva glam gaga 2 first. And second is MACs fresh brew.


----------



## pazaub (Jul 6, 2013)

I love nudes on others but most of the ones I've tried washed me out.....The only one that has worked so far that I've tried is Freckletone.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jul 7, 2013)

nyx mega shine lipgloss In natural  Mac haute altitude


----------



## IHughes (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC Modesty looks nude on me but darkish and MAC Hue with a pink lipglass looks gorgeous on me. I didn't think I could pull off or like nude lippies but they look great and fresh, specially with colorful eyeshadows


----------



## swallace (Jul 7, 2013)

mac altered beige, liquid passion lipglass, hue, and gaga 2 lipglass!


----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jul 16, 2013)

Depending of my mood, I like Creme d'Nude, Gaga 2, Pillow Talk, or Cusp of Dawn.  I have pigmented lips, so I tend to shy away from nude shades.  I feel like it makes me look dead!


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 20, 2013)

I love blankety. Well loved and pure zen lipsticks and underage and myth glosses  I also have Creme de nude lipstick but it's too stark for me. I can only wear it with a gloss over it  I want to try viva glam and japanese maple


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

I love Pure Zen, Blankety is too dark for me (I'm very fair) and somehow, contrary to all common sense- Myth is too light


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2013)

Nars blonde venus or mac flecktone


----------



## pinkpaint (Jul 23, 2013)

I like Blankety but Nars Honolulu Honey is my fave. It was also my very first lipstick


----------



## markedbyjuliett (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ladies! I just joined, and this ill be my first post! Always watched from the side lines, but now realized I want to participate as well    So far my current obsession is the mac altered beige from temperature rising collection. Totally in love with that and the liquid passion. I'm glad I bought a backup for my backup, in order to use the one I have. Love it. I know a lot of people said that it was average Lippie, but for some reason the package makes it feel so luxurious. When you pair it with the lipglass even better. Or even any lipglass with a gold shimmer to it looks really good. I usually use boldly bare liner as my base to make it look less translucent.


----------



## markedbyjuliett (Jul 23, 2013)

SUMM3RxBABii said:


> I'm not much of a nud-ist fan or a fan of lipstick but I really like Marquise D from the Wonder Woman collection.


  I've been wanting to really buy one but prices in eBay are ridiculous. I didnt realize it was nudeish in color!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 23, 2013)

Mac Jubilee


----------



## pazaub (Jul 23, 2013)

EllenZ said:


> I want to try viva glam and japanese maple


	I've been wanting to try blankety. Creme de nude was the other one that worked for me too. So far I've only found 2 nudes that didnt wash me out.


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 24, 2013)

pazaub said:


> I've been wanting to try blankety. Creme de nude was the other one that worked for me too. So far I've only found 2 nudes that didnt wash me out.


  Blankety won't disappoint you, it is my HG nude lipstick. I wear it with C Thru lipglass and it looks beautiful without washing you out. I'm NC35 and it suits me perfectly.


----------



## pazaub (Jul 24, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Blankety won't disappoint you, it is my HG nude lipstick. I wear it with C Thru lipglass and it looks beautiful without washing you out. I'm NC35 and it suits me perfectly.


	I'll definitely check it out. Been meaning too since I've heard good things about it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 25, 2013)

Gotta agree with everyone who said Viva Glam V - been thru 2 tubes now! Perfect for work/daytime!  For a more dramatic look, I agree with smileyt06 - Viva Glam Gaga 2 is the way to go!


----------



## luciebella (Jul 25, 2013)

I love MAC Shy Girl and Lush Amber, I do find them quite similar so get a lot of wear out of both of them  wish Lush Amber would get repromoted in the UK!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 14, 2013)

My fav nude would be Touch and Cream cup. I love those two lipsticks.


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 15, 2013)

Definitely Boy Bait. I also pair Twig with either Ravishing or Pure Zen. I'm pretty tan and I feel like these two look too light on my skin on their own. I need to try Blankety though.


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got Mac marquise d'e and buyo o buyo- both are gorgeous for fair skin, if you guys can find them. I got them off an awesome swapper...


----------



## beautelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Velvet Teddy    Non-MAC Revlon's Mink lipstick NYX's Miami Babe lipgloss


----------



## discojaxx (Aug 18, 2013)

Shy Girl! best nude for pale girls.


----------



## eatdiane (Aug 20, 2013)

Innocence, beware


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 20, 2013)

Viva Glam 2


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 20, 2013)

MAC Sweet Sunrise (lustre). I have pigmented lips and it gives the perfect nude lip without looking cakey.  I also love buxom nude lip glosses!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Aug 20, 2013)

I 2nd that on Sweet Sunrise! Love it! Liquid passion & altered beige are my new faves too! Oh & Angels kiss


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Me too, love sweet sunrise! Really wanted to love angels kiss but just can't get it to work, if only it was a tad more pink, otherwise- total concealer lips


----------



## AerikaJ (Sep 8, 2013)

Viva Glam V & Siss
  Lipglass in C-Thru, New Spirit, Viva Glam Gaga 2 and Viva Glam V


----------



## LeahIStrange (Sep 9, 2013)

Oak lip liner, japanese maple lipstick with Cthru lipglass. Perfect nude on my NC30 skin


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 18, 2013)

New favorite nudes mac pillow talk and mac pure zen is love


----------



## ma146rina (Sep 18, 2013)

Peach blossom lipstick and Liquid passion lipglass


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 18, 2013)

My new fav right now is angel kisses with myth lipglass on top


----------



## beccababesx (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm NW40 (tan Caucasian) and MAC angel, creme cup etc come up purple on me, and the lighter nudes come up whitish. I love shy girl topped with boy bait, blankety with a touch of c-thru lipglass to lighten, or florabundance lipglass on top of my creme cup or angel to warm them up and try to get my wear out of them. Anyone have any recs for me? I want to branch out of MAC a bit because I think it's lacking in peachy nudes....


----------



## Bree003 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm NC30 ish or so.... I love MAC honeylove. It doesn't make me look like a corpse but sexy and is long lasting!


----------



## GlamMeUp (Sep 24, 2013)

Chai and Madcap lipglass 
  Creme Cup lipstick

  C-Thru l/g was a favorite back in the day but then I found MadCap.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

Peach stock & velvet teddy


----------



## IHughes (Nov 8, 2013)

I've got a new favourite: Flair for Finery from Divine Night collection. It's similar to Hue on me but the glaze formula of Hue shows my flaky lips whereas the lustre formula is more forgiving and smoother to wear


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

I skipped out on FFF but it does look really pretty. I was afraid it wasn't pigmented enough.  so I passed hope I don't end up regretting!


----------



## liba (Nov 9, 2013)

liba said:


> NC15 with red-pigmented lips:
> 
> Call My Bluff l/s (for a standard finish - from In The Groove)
> Pet Me Please l/s (for a frost l/s - from Fabulous Felines)
> ...


  I posted this back in 2011!!!

  The funny thing is, You've Got It csg is STILL my favorite nude gloss. 'Glad they finally brought it back - that was unexpected.

  Pet Me Please + Spree is still a great combo, but this year we've had By Design + Liqueur, which is the updated version!

  Other favorite nudes since then are Warm Companion, Cozy Up, Posh Tone and of course, RESTRICT!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Totally mac pure zen, it is my hg nude lippy


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 15, 2013)

fashion far naked.


----------



## EllenZ (Dec 16, 2013)

beccababesx said:


> I'm NW40 (tan Caucasian) and MAC angel, creme cup etc come up purple on me, and the lighter nudes come up whitish. I love shy girl topped with boy bait, blankety with a touch of c-thru lipglass to lighten, or florabundance lipglass on top of my creme cup or angel to warm them up and try to get my wear out of them. Anyone have any recs for me? I want to branch out of MAC a bit because I think it's lacking in peachy nudes....


  My new mac favs that are more neutral than nude are faux and brave.  If you want to branch out away from mac then I really love the new urban decay lipsticks. Rush is a great pinky nude and of course there is also naked which is a lighter pink nude.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 16, 2013)

I love MAC Flair for Finery from the Divine night collection, it's a perfect nude for me and I love the lustre formula


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I love MAC Flair for Finery from the Divine night collection, it's a perfect nude for me and I love the lustre formula


  Oh my God, me too! It is the best nude on me. I really, really LOOOOOVE the way it looks on me and I don't have a backup!


----------



## cocoashanell (Feb 23, 2014)

I love Hug Me as a nude. I think I'm gonna get Viva Glam V and the matching lipglass


----------



## Debbs (Feb 23, 2014)

Without a doubt, Liqueur Lipgloss!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 25, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Without a doubt, Liqueur Lipgloss!!!


  I LOVE that gloss!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 25, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Peach stock & velvet teddy


  Ooh, yes.  Velvet Teddy has been one of my favs for years.


----------



## hippychic823 (Apr 25, 2014)

For me Sensual Sparks from the Magnetic Nude collection is my HG nude, but I ration it since it's LE.....also like Creme D'Nude, Siss, and Honeylove. NC30-35 for reference


----------



## TwistedFaith (Apr 25, 2014)

cocoashanell said:


> I love Hug Me as a nude. I think I'm gonna get Viva Glam V and the matching lipglass





cocoashanell said:


> I love Hug Me as a nude. I think I'm gonna get Viva Glam V and the matching lipglass


I dug this out the crates this morning to wear today! I completely forgot how much I love this lipstick. Definitely one of my HG nudes.   





Debbs said:


> Without a doubt, Liqueur Lipgloss!!!


Yes Debbs! Liqueur has got to be one of the best lip glasses MAC has ever released. I adore it.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 25, 2014)

Here are my favorite nudes at the moment...

*MAC:*

  RiRi Nude
  Marquise d'
  Sensual Sparks

*Non-MAC:*

  Maybelline Truffle Tease
  Maybelline Sin-A-Mon
  Maybelline Stormy Sahara


_P.S. I moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion since it is not limited to MAC. _


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 13, 2014)

Bumping since someone asked this question in another thread this week :bump:


----------

